# إقتراح للأدمنز (ارجوا دخول الجميع للتصويت)



## Koptisch (21 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح *لجميع* من بالمنتدي وسلاام حاااااار للزعيم 
سأتكلم بالعربية الفصحي ليفهم الكل :
في التحديث الأخير للمنتدي كان بجانب كل قسم إشارة لاخر وقت كتبت فية المشاركة (منذ ساعتان - دقيقتان _ إلخ) ولكن تم إذالتة وتبديلة بالقديم (يوم كذا الساعة كذا ...) 
فلماذا لا يعود للجديد مرة أخري وهو أفضل وأحدث...؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2012)

السبب ان غالبية الأعضاء لم تتقبل التوقيت الجديد وفضلت البقاء على القديم.


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> السبب ان غالبية الأعضاء لم تتقبل التوقيت الجديد وفضلت البقاء على القديم.


التوقيت القديم فى رايىء افضل كتير
شكرا يا زعيم على  تلبيتك لرغباتنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 سبتمبر 2012)

القديم -افضل واعتدنا عليه 
وتقبلناه بطريقة افضل -عفوا مع انى لست ادمنز
شكرا


----------

